# NEW to pier and surf



## chesapeake_kid (Oct 25, 2008)

Hey everybody im chesapeake kid (dont laugh) i was givin that name by an old salt so I carry it proudly. but lookin forward to meeting some new fishing buddies. If anyone knows T-Bear tell him Warrens here. Thanx


----------



## inshoreangler95 (Jun 15, 2008)

Hey, welcome to the family man! Im sure you will find everything you will need on here, theres some very nice people on here with lots of knowledge! As far as kid goes dont worry your not alone!


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Welcome to the boards Warren!


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

Welcome may your cast be long, your bites be many, and the fish always plentiful.
Tight Lines,
Tim


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

welcome to the family.


----------



## Huskysibe (Oct 24, 2008)

I am new as well bro, new to the board and new to surf and pier fishing. I will be moving to the North Beach area next month and look forward to purchasing my first surf rod and doing some fishing there. We should get some of these experts on here to show us the ropes next season. Pass aong the knowledge and all.


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

welcome :fishing:


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

Welcome chesapeake_kid


----------



## LikeIknow (Oct 5, 2007)

Huskysibe said:


> I am new as well bro, new to the board and new to surf and pier fishing. I will be moving to the North Beach area next month and look forward to purchasing my first surf rod and doing some fishing there. We should get some of these experts on here to show us the ropes next season. Pass aong the knowledge and all.


Welcome Huskysibe. Wow, moving to NB means you can fish every day. Just imagine the # of fish you can have in your freezer. May be you can host a one day fish barbecue for all P&S members. :beer:


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Learn now*




Huskysibe said:


> I am new as well bro, new to the board and new to surf and pier fishing. I will be moving to the North Beach area next month and look forward to purchasing my first surf rod and doing some fishing there. We should get some of these experts on here to show us the ropes next season. Pass aong the knowledge and all.


The time is on to learn now. It's still on out there at the ocean


----------



## chesapeake_kid (Oct 25, 2008)

Huskysibe said:


> I am new as well bro, new to the board and new to surf and pier fishing. I will be moving to the North Beach area next month and look forward to purchasing my first surf rod and doing some fishing there. We should get some of these experts on here to show us the ropes next season. Pass aong the knowledge and all.


yeah im back in school now myself been chunkin and bait fishing all my life and now lookin to upgrade to lures in the surf.


----------



## charliechurch (Nov 27, 2007)

welcome aboard, I live right outside of DC but do most of my fishing down in VB. I do plan on starting to take the kayak out up here(its in vb right now) starting with the Shad run in the spring. If you ever get into kayak fishing, shoot me a pm and we can link up.


----------



## PEEWEE (Jan 6, 2008)

Welcome and tight lines..:beer:


----------



## superdodgeball (Sep 9, 2008)

chesapeake_kid said:


> Hey everybody im chesapeake kid (dont laugh) i was givin that name by an old salt so I carry it proudly. but lookin forward to meeting some new fishing buddies. If anyone knows T-Bear tell him Warrens here. Thanx


Don't worry Chesapeak_Kid.... FishBreath's got you bet on the name category..LOL..


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Welcome, sandy feet are always good


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Welcome


----------



## masterfisherman (Sep 9, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

Welcome :fishing:


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Welcome to our*

mad little world.


----------

